# Gmail cannot load after Opera update



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 15, 2011)

Two days ago, if I remember right, I  updated my opera and now Gmail cannot load. Just stuck on loading! All the other stuff like flash etc, works fine. Any idea what can cause this problem?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 15, 2011)

Do you have the mod for opera which puts a Author Mode -- User Mode toggle on a toolbar at the top?  Maybe fixed by toggling that, which fixes a lot of sites' renderings.  Unsure if it would help with this instance. Lots of other things could be causing it...


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 15, 2011)

> Do you have the mod for opera which puts a Author Mode -- User Mode toggle on a toolbar at the top?


No. How to do that?


----------



## vermaden (Apr 15, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Before 2 days if I remember right, I  updated my opera and now Gmail cannot load. just stuck on loading! All the others like flash etc, works fine. Any idea what can cause this problem?



You may also try deleting cache/cookies.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 16, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> No. How to do that?



I first found the toggle by experimentation (in a menu) .  Later read a thread on setting it up (as in a toolbar) .  With each version of opera, the method of setup changes (sometimes).  I'd either search the forums for previous threads in which I might have explained it more fully, or one-by-one setup one of the toolbars that are not enabled, one might have it by default included.  (That toolbar has: "find in page", "author mode", "Images", "fit to width", "magnification level" at least here setup).  Further:  once you have it setup, I'd backup the two or three most recent files in the .opera conf directory that contain the setting, because it might revert upon a new install or opera crash that thinks it is a new install upon recovery.


----------



## SPlissken (Jul 2, 2011)

I had the same issue when upgrading to opera 11.50, clearing the cache solved the problem


----------



## Beastie (Jul 2, 2011)

It works perfectly.

As SPlissken proposed, clear the cache.
If it still doesn't work, rename ~/.opera and try it again with the new profile. Opera probably kept the old browser.js file (fixes non-standard JavaScript pages) which is stored there.
Alternatively, load the "HTML only" page.


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 2, 2011)

Beastie said:
			
		

> It works perfectly.
> 
> As SPlissken proposed, clear the cache.
> If it still doesn't work, rename ~/.opera and try it again with the new profile. Opera probably kept the old browser.js file (fixes non-standard JavaScript pages) which is stored there.
> Alternatively, load the "HTML only" page.



If browser.js usage is activated, then AFAIK this script should be auto-updated.


----------



## MarcoB (Jul 2, 2011)

I encountered connection problems when Opera Turbo is turned on.


----------

